# Atlas Key FOB Battery Replacement



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi all, just got my new keys...was wondering if anyone knew how to disassemble the FOB to replace the battery?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*Figured it out...*


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

Vw will replace it for free if it's gone bad already. My MK7 GTI ran dead after over a year and they replaced the battery under warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*Warranty info...*

Well that's cool...just wondering what the warranty on that would be...the Atlas has the 6yr 72K so I'm not sure if they're willing to cover Key FOB batteries for the 6/72 warranty?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

walksonair said:


> Hi all, just got my new keys...was wondering if anyone knew how to disassemble the FOB to replace the battery?


Most folks would just open to that section in the OM and read.....


----------



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

I don’t see any images. Just picked up our Atlas SEL Premium last night, Tourmaline Blue w/ Shetland Grey interior. How do you open the key fib to replace the battery? Instructions in the manual seem to be for the old keyfob style for VW. Thanks!


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

robotx21 said:


> I don’t see any images. Just picked up our Atlas SEL Premium last night, Tourmaline Blue w/ Shetland Grey interior. How do you open the key fib to replace the battery? Instructions in the manual seem to be for the old keyfob style for VW. Thanks!


Sorry I dont know how those photo files got deleted but I restored them and should be visible now.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

A better question, is there anyone that knows where to buy a replacement kessy key fob? i would like to add a third (and yes i know about the PIN issue)


----------



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Sorry I dont know how those photo files got deleted but I restored them and should be visible now.


Still not seeing them...hmm...


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Here's the fotos in a zip archive...let me know if this does not work

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wd5ellfppzxouu7/Key_Fob_Picts.zip?dl=0


----------



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Here's the fotos in a zip archive...let me know if this does not work
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wd5ellfppzxouu7/Key_Fob_Picts.zip?dl=0


That worked! Thanks so much. So it appears you need a tool to be able to pry it open. And you don't need to take the emergency key out to do it either.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

First few times I did it with that metal spudger but then I just used my fingernail after I got the hang of it. No, you dont need to remove the key. I also used my fingernail on the second FOB that hadnt been opened just to see if there were any issues and it worked fine. Just need to pry at the right location.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

I understand the battery is needed when pushing a button on the FOB
But is the Battery needed for the easy open feature?
To me the FOB feels big. I just have it in my pocket and never get it out.
I would prefer if it was much smaller - even if it had no button and physical key then.
Are there options for smaller fobs, maybe even credit card size?

thanks


----------



## mobidick (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice color and interior. Would have liked that but could only get white with black. !!!! Congrats !!!!!


----------



## LaryBeria (May 21, 2018)

*All*

I needed instructions on how to change the battery on an old VW key fob remote. After searching Youtube and other forums with no success, I found one site that had videos and instructions for changing battery in most VW keyfobs. 

https://www.youcanic.com/guide/volkswagen-vw-key-fob-battery-replacement

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Can someone re upload the pictures, to replace the battery on the VW Atlas key fob? All I can find is just for other VW models... but they also have a different key fob. 

Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rocknfreak said:


> Can someone re upload the pictures, to replace the battery on the VW Atlas key fob? All I can find is just for other VW models... but they also have a different key fob.
> 
> Thanks!


Don't you have an OM with your vehicle?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> Can someone re upload the pictures, to replace the battery on the VW Atlas key fob? All I can find is just for other VW models... but they also have a different key fob.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


https://api.ownersmanualvw.com/store//B36-0303.png









https://api.ownersmanualvw.com/store//B36-0173.png









Hope ‘tis helps


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> https://api.ownersmanualvw.com/store//B36-0303.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That page is not available...


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

rocknfreak said:


> Can someone re upload the pictures, to replace the battery on the VW Atlas key fob? All I can find is just for other VW models... but they also have a different key fob.
> 
> Thanks!


I found a couple YouTube videos showing different ways to do it. One is per the manual.

Per the manual:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-65dsJUOwF0

A different not so safe way to do it lol:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-a32D7HkkQ


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

RCDheliracer said:


> I found a couple YouTube videos showing different ways to do it. One is per the manual.
> 
> Per the manual:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-65dsJUOwF0
> ...




Thank you! That works!


----------



## nyca (Apr 15, 2002)

Why are these FOB batteries going dead in a one year old car? I have a 2005 car and a 2009 - never replaced the battery in either FOB.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

nyca said:


> Why are these FOB batteries going dead in a one year old car? I have a 2005 car and a 2009 - never replaced the battery in either FOB.


My best guess is that the batteries are not being made as they used to. All these types of batteries seem to last a lot shorter. On my previous car it lasted 6 years, replaced it with in new one and that lasted for 1.5 years. It is the same on other devices like the Logitech remotes one thing is that now you buy a pack of 4 or 6 for less than $10 while back then it used to be over $3 for each


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

nyca said:


> Why are these FOB batteries going dead in a one year old car? I have a 2005 car and a 2009 - never replaced the battery in either FOB.


As clearly stated in the OM, the vehicles with kessy will use more remote battery power, especially if the owner does not lock the vehicle and/or leaves the remote within range of the vehicle. How this can be something to whine about is beyond me.


----------



## nyca (Apr 15, 2002)

Actually, part of the answer may be in the "dead battery" thread above - people store the key in proximity to the car, and maybe they are constantly communicating and draining the battery in the FOB (as well as the car).


----------

